# Lorasepam



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Just was givin this stuff to "tide me over" till i can get a shrink appt, anyone ever taken it?? What are side effects and stuff


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I think you mean lorazepam (brand name ativan) right? It's just a short acting benzodiazepine. One good thing about this drug is that it works fast and is good for acute panic attacks. The bad thing is that it's effects are much shorter then longer acting benzos so you have to dose more often.

It's half as strong as clonazepam meaning that 1mg of lorazepam=0.5mg of clonazepam.

It's side effects are pretty much the same as all other benzos. It can give cause drowsiness, memory problems, dizziness, etc.

I personally never found this drug to be much good at all. It didnt have any effects on me whatsoever even when i took 4 or 5 mg's of the stuff at once. Thats a pretty high dose. It never even gave me any side effects.

However i know other people who find this drug to be very good for anxiety and panic attacks and get good results from even just 1mg of ativan. So dont go by my experiences on this drug. Everyone reacts differently to different drugs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

ya i dont think its gonna help to much since i was recently taking 4 mg's of klonpin a day, o well, we'll see how it works


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

You guys crack me up! If I take .5 mg of Lorazepam I'm gone and I sleep like a baby. I take a total of 1 or 2 lorazepam a month; lorazpam is a pretty powerful benzo since 1 mg of lorazepam is equal to 10 mg of valium (diazepam).


----------



## forever_empty (Sep 30, 2006)

i have been on lorazepam for several years (i've lost count).

i don't take it regularly...i am only allowed 1mg a day because of the whole addicting aspect of it.

it doesn't always have an effect on me..it's good for when i'm out and have an anxiety attack..well...sometimes...

it also, has a different effect on me each time i use it...which sucks.

i am actually questioning now, why i am taking it...aside from the obvious.

i have pretty much, constant anxiety..and have tried several other meds used for anxiety...i guess this is the only one my body can really handle safely.


----------

